# nm newbee



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

FeatherLove said:


> hello friends.. first boarded when i was 12. went collectively about 10 times til 23.
> i'm 24 now, and recently skibummed it in TAOS and boarded about 35 times this past season.
> i want no other lifestyle, but art and *boarding*.
> i'm in abq now, and dying to get plan together for skibumming and working this winter on a mountain..
> ...



Sounds Like hella fun and welcome...wish i could do the same but college baseball comes first then snowboarding...hopefully i make it big one day and can play ball and snowboard the rest of my life....dreams are great but hopefully mines turn into reality...Welcome to the forum and enjoy your stay!


----------

